# CBG Shoot this Saturday!



## revdmg (Feb 10, 2014)

Had a good turnout last month and look to be even better this month. So far the weather looks awesome for Saturday. Come on out and bring a friend or a child or a neighbor or your mother in law...LOL...It will be a great time. See you all there!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 10, 2014)

Lord willing, I'll be there !


----------



## hound dog (Feb 10, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Lord willing, I'll be there !



I'm going to take you gas money. Lee


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 10, 2014)

hound dog said:


> I'm going to take you gas money. Lee



Dog, your spelln is slackn. 
Are you going to take me some gas money or take it away from me ?  Either way, bring it on.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Feb 10, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Dog, your spelln is slackn.
> Are you going to take me some gas money or take it away from me ?  Either way, bring it on.



Gas money sounds great . I'll take some!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm still in indoor mode, but i'll come and contribute to the cbg fund, lol


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 11, 2014)

EagleEye3D said:


> Gas money sounds great . I'll take some!


Maybe you and the Dog ought to get together then. Y'alled look bad if an old geezer spanked ya.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Feb 12, 2014)

bowanna said:


> Maybe you and the Dog ought to get together then. Y'alled look bad if an old geezer spanked ya.



Lol. But then we'd look even worse if we get beat.i think I'll just take my chances


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking to be a sunny and windless weekend. Gonna be cool though. Better to cool down my Obsession bow with.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll be there!! Fo sho!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 14, 2014)

Gonna be a sunny day. Lets give these targets a whoopin !


----------



## fulltime (Feb 14, 2014)

We finally got targets up this eve, its going to be a little wet from all the snow and ice but should be fun. 8-2 start times.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Feb 15, 2014)

Gonna bring my little girl to her first 3d shoot today,  see ya there


----------



## watermedic (Feb 15, 2014)

Gonna be windy!

Think that I will stay home and recover from the last couple of work days. 

Shoot em up!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 15, 2014)

Dangit !  
That bad weather kept me out of work last week. 2 small jobs called in before I could leave. I'm heart broke but I gotta go for the cash.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 15, 2014)

i'm heartbroken, too.  gotta keep the cash, lol when I told the wife I was gonna do a double, both long distance, she put the kabash on me.  I've got to go to Austell tomorrow and a $25 entry is gonna be a killa.  really don't have $40 to spend, so y'all kill 'em for me.  bow is only shooting 230 fps anyway..it would have been another fiasco


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 15, 2014)

*CBG February 15 2014*

Well the wind nor the cold kept us from going. Hounddog & I went and had a blast!! I shot a 175 and I think he shot 15 or 17 up. We saw Gretchp and onfhunter1 there. Good course,some good practice for me!! .


----------



## hound dog (Feb 15, 2014)

bamaboy said:


> Well the wind nor the cold kept us from going. Hounddog & I went and had a blast!! I shot a 175 and I think he shot 15 or 17 up. We saw Gretchp and onfhunter1 there. Good course,some good practice for me!! .



I think there was a miscalculation on the scores I sent then a text to double check my score I think it was only like 5 or 7 up. But had fun.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 16, 2014)

Scores are up ya'll! Thanks for all that came out and braved the wind and cold see ya'll March 8th!


www.cbg.faithweb.com


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 16, 2014)

hound dog said:


> I think there was a miscalculation on the scores I sent then a text to double check my score I think it was only like 5 or 7 up. But had fun.



We got it staright Jody. 207 instead of 217. Thanks for coming out and good shooting!


----------



## gretchp (Feb 16, 2014)

Had a blast!! loved last target......seems i shoot better at longer distances..hhmmmmm


----------



## gretchp (Feb 16, 2014)

didnt see any scores for WH for Feb.?


----------



## shootermom41 (Feb 16, 2014)

*CBG shoot*

I had a great time yesterday despite the cold and wind.  Thanks for the time and work all of the volunteers!

I am anxiously awaiting my scores from the womens hunter class!


----------



## fulltime (Feb 16, 2014)

gretchp said:


> didnt see any scores for WH for Feb.?



try your refresh button, some people have had trouble loading in the past, I can see them and I did not do the scores.


----------



## gretchp (Feb 17, 2014)

fulltime said:


> try your refresh button, some people have had trouble loading in the past, I can see them and I did not do the scores.



we figured it out last night...that is exactly what i had to do.
Thanks!!


----------

